

The reward for being a competent worker is more work - ox3
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2015/05/being-a-go-getter-is-no-fun/393863/?single_page=true

======
jqm
And in some places (big companies and government come to mind) often a kick in
the teeth as well.

